# Breaking news LGBoA now Silvergate Distributors



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Received an email late last night about LGBoA now being changed to Silvergate Distributors and will move they're faccility from San Diego a few miles south of the original. There was several Q&As in the email. Will have a website up and running June 1st www.silvergatedistributors.com. Believe i received the email as I had purchased a product from them in the previous months. The Regal


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the same e-mail last nite, looked it over a little, check out the 
brass track prices they listed, if they can supply track at those prices, 
somebody is going to have to reduce prices drastically to be competitive... 
Guess we'll have to wait-and-see if all this really happens... 
Paul R...


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that's a bit incorrect. Silvergate will be a new entity which LGBoA will be a part of. 

-Brian


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 05/24/2008 12:23 PM 
I believe that's a bit incorrect. Silvergate will be a new entity which LGBoA will be a part of. 
-Brian

I am pretty certain they actually are two entirely seperate business entities. " 
The only commonality between them will be some of the same personnel. 
Al


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

email says "june 1st in place of LGBoA there will be a new company" "Silvergate distributors" I have quoted this from the email i received last nite! You guys can speculate all you want he said she said, maybe or maybe not that is what the email says verbatum!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif Again just reporting what the email says that i got maybe you got a different one, or i missed the memo but that is what i got. Period!!!!


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry there has been more than speculation on other forums. A statement by LGBoA's Marketing Manager on Garden Railways' forum indicated that LGBoA will continue to exist because it "still retains distribution rights for product labeled and packaged with the 'LGB' name". 

Al


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

From the GR Thread: 


Bucksco 

Bucks County, PA 
Posts 372 
Re: LGBoA to change its name 
Okay, let me set it straight. 
LGB of America still exists. LGB of America still retains distribution rights for product labeled and packaged with the "LGB" name . There is however no agreement for purchase of said product at this time with the manufacturer of LGB (Maerklin). There is always hope that distribution of LGB can resume but we do not expect it to happen in 2008. 
Silvergate Distributors, inc. is a new company that has been formed to take over distribution of the other product lines that were previously distributed by LGB of America. It is also actively adding new products to it's catalog in order to have a broader appeal in the overall hobby market. 
Jack Lynch


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty funny to me. 

Marklin has "starved out" LGBoA from any LGB products. Both sides admit this. 

LGBoA says it has rights to the LGB name everywhere but Germany. But Marklin is distributing everywhere. There was a lot of controversy about this claim to use the LGB name by LGBoA. 

I think it is a quiet move by Marklin to completely control the LGB name. After all the claims to the LGB name by LGBoA, now they "give it up"? 

I think it's clear who has the rights now. 

Anyway, what sense does it make to have the LGB name if you cannot sell ANY LGB stuff? 

I guess this post is mostly saving face, which is what I would have to do being in Jack's place. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

I take no sides whatsoever in this entire subject, past present amd future but this reminds me of that old Andy Griffith Show where the traveling shoe salesman came to Mayberry. He arrived a traveling shoe salesman and left still a shoe salesman but everyone thought he was a big record producer or something like that. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg, 

Perhaps you missed some info or the thread on the GR site. 
See Jack's post on the GR site: 

http://cs.trains.com/forums/1447030/ShowPost.aspx 

Re: LGBoA to change its name 



Okay, let me set it straight. 

LGB of America still exists. 

LGB of America still retains distribution rights for product labeled and packaged with the "LGB" name . There is however no agreement for purchase of said product at this time with the manufacturer of LGB (Maerklin). There is always hope that distribution of LGB can resume but we do not expect it to happen in 2008. 

Silvergate Distributors, inc. is a new company that has been formed to take over distribution of the other product lines that were previously distributed by LGB of America. It is also actively adding new products to it's catalog in order to have a broader appeal in the overall hobby market. 


Jack Lynch


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jack, I did not miss anything. 

Sure don't want to give anyone a hard time, but I had difficulty believing that LGBoA ever had the rights to the LGB name worldwide except Germany. Just my personal belief, which I am entitled to. Based on this belief, the current situation is no surprise to me. 

Don't get me wrong, I live in San Diego... the last thing I want to see is what is happening, that LGBoA no longer sells LGB parts; that the 0-6-0 USRA switcher will never happen; that your influence to have more American prototypes is gone. 

I don't like any of the above. But, the reality is this is what has happened. 

My speculation that the LGBoA name will "go away" is just some speculation. In my opinion, as stated earlier, LGBoA as a name is useless if it has no connection with LGB. 

So, I hear what you are saying. I still stand by my statements and opinions. I truly hope you guys succeed, we need more G scale! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg, 
My earlier post had nothing to do with "saving face". Just presenting the facts. 
If Märklin had distribution rights in North America this whole discussion would be pointless- they would be distributing product here. 
You are correct in the assumption that without LGB the "LGB of America" moniker really doesn't make sense- thus the establishment of a new company to take over distribution of our other product lines. We are retaining possesion of LGB of America as a corporate entity as long as we hold the rights to distribute that product line- it's good business sense! I'm quite happy to forge ahead with PIKO as a replacement for LGB. It is also very exciting to be establishing connections with other hobby manufacturers with diverse product lines. 

Jack Lynch


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

"LGBoA as a name is useless if it has no connection with LGB." 
------------------- 

That's pretty much how I see it, too. No new product available and none expected through at least the rest of this year? Sounds to me like it's pretty much a dead issue because various competitors will most certainly fill the void in that time. Sorry to see it happen, for sure, but it seems pointless to be waving an LGB of America banner at this point. It's either LGB (with product available) or it isn't, as far as I'm concerned. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 05/28/2008 8:30 AM
"LGBoA as a name is useless if it has no connection with LGB." 
------------------- 
That's pretty much how I see it, too. No new product available and none expected through at least the rest of this year? Sounds to me like it's pretty much a dead issue because various competitors will most certainly fill the void in that time. Sorry to see it happen, for sure, but it seems pointless to be waving an LGB of America banner at this point. It's either LGB (with product available) or it isn't, as far as I'm concerned. 
Just my opinion.




You can add my voice into the "Too late" noises. It's taken way too long for this to be resolved. not that my money has affected or will affect anything. I spedn so little on NEW equipment right now that it's a pitance compared to some. Still my current train inventory is likely dominated by red boxes regardless. 

Chas


----------

